# stachu.cubing.net announced!



## StachuK1992 (Jun 20, 2011)

http://stachu.cubing.net/

I've felt a need to centralize my cubing stuff into one page, and I got a few requests in the past few days, so that was a nice little push to get something done about it.

I don't quite have everything I want yet, but it has what it needs right now.
I did the majority of this today, so it might seem a tiny bit rushed. More work on formatting and such will of course be done.

Thanks to lgarron for the *.cubing.net hub!

-statue


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 20, 2011)

should make rant section.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jun 20, 2011)

<3


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 20, 2011)

waffle=ijm said:


> should make rant section.


 I already posted my 3x3 Methods ramblings.
Or did you want a whole section dedicated to various rantings?


----------



## macky (Jun 20, 2011)

Nice. But I hope you'll move stuff from /blog/ to more proper folders. Blogs with tags/categories can work ok for articles, not so much for method/algorithm documentations.

And thanks to Lucas indeed! We definitely needed this.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 20, 2011)

Erm, I may have just broken my site...
Give me a bit? >_> It was working nicely, too.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 20, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> I already posted my 3x3 Methods ramblings.
> Or did you want a whole section dedicated to various rantings?


 
yesu.


----------



## AustinReed (Jun 20, 2011)

Needs some color! Other than that, pretty good.


----------



## izovire (Jun 20, 2011)

I like the parts where it says...



> The requested URL /poetry/ was not found on this server.
> 
> Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.



Great poem btw.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 20, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> Erm, I may have just broken my site...
> Give me a bit? >_> It was working nicely, too.


 So, that was fun.
*whistles*


----------



## Hershey (Jun 20, 2011)

> Not Found
> 
> The requested URL /index.php was not found on this server.
> 
> Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.



The main page works but not any of the links .


----------



## CubicNL (Jun 20, 2011)

I think it'll bee a great site with good content, because of all the work you've done!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm getting angry at WordPress. And myself. Mostly myself.
The root page usually works, but none of the others are...quite...functional.

~sigh~
I'll figure something out tomorrow. Meaning tonight.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 21, 2011)

19 hours later:
Everything has been moved to 
http://stachu.cubing.net/

I'll start generating more content today when I can, and then work on documenting actual methods.

Sorry for the, erm, delay of sorts.


----------



## Hershey (Jun 21, 2011)

Yay, It works! Thanks.


----------



## a small kitten (Jun 21, 2011)

Is the ZZ-d idea the one we discussed over facebook?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 21, 2011)

Yes. I plan to do stuff about it starting tonight, and into tomorrow.
There won't really be all that much content to it, but it needs a place to be developed, and I definitely have it.

I've been updating this pretty much all day today. Formatting is pretty close to how I'd like it, and I have content for most everything. 

Suggestions?


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 21, 2011)

Font is too small.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 22, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> Font is too small.


 Agreed.

Updated more. Thanks, all, for the support.


----------



## Hershey (Jun 22, 2011)

You locked the Zeroing section to only people with the password?
Hmm...


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 22, 2011)

HAHAHAHA. Nubs don't have the password.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 22, 2011)

The password is fairly obvious.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 22, 2011)

Is this font fine now, David?
I changed default size to 13 rather than the theme's default (11).


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 22, 2011)

Liking the L2LK spreadsheet

Still crunching CP at the moment, reckon i can have all of the necessary ones learnt within the next week and then the non so necessary ones in 2-3 weeks, then I'm onto FL-FR
Have half of ELL sorted, still on 2 look for the rest of them (Roux moo spam or 2LELL)

Don't think ill learn CO for a while, using 2Gen corner orienting before CP at the moment


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 22, 2011)

Good job for locking the Zeroing section!

Noticed a little typo in the Alternative methods menu: L2Lk Proposit*oi*n.

Looking forward to the HTA section ;-)


----------



## Hershey (Jun 22, 2011)

waffle=ijm said:


> HAHAHAHA. Nubs don't have the password.


 
That makes 99.99% of the cubers nubs.


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 22, 2011)

Hershey said:


> That makes 99.99% of the cubers nubs.


 
Well... more like 99.98% but im not one to complain
i kinda get the basic principle of it from various speedsolving threads ive found mentioning it


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 22, 2011)

Hershey said:


> That makes 99.99% of the cubers nubs.


 
Anyone who understands zeroing can guess the password.


----------



## Hershey (Jun 22, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Anyone who understands zeroing can guess the password.


 
Is it only one word?


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 22, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> Is this font fine now, David?
> I changed default size to 13 rather than the theme's default (11).


 
Yeah 13 is good, but less importantly the sidebar font is still small.


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 22, 2011)

Hershey said:


> Is it only one word?


 
I believe so but im yet to guess it correctly


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 22, 2011)

It's seven *lowercase* *letters* long.
If you were using brute force, I just made your day. You're welcome in advance.

David: thanks, and I'll get to that.

All: stop spamming my thread with Zeroing.


Awesome updates with L2Lk shall be done shortly (a few days), thanks to macky!


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 22, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> It's seven *lowercase* *letters* long.
> If you were using brute force, I just made your day. You're welcome in advance.
> 
> Awesome updates with L2Lk shall be done shortly (a few days), thanks to macky!


 
Password: i was using brute force... trying the obvious but still haven't got it, although i don't particularly mind because it isn't much use to me anyway

L2LK: yay  im still crunching the algs at a rate of 1 a day... should have cp done within the fortnight and then onto fl-fr


----------



## Hershey (Jun 22, 2011)

Password: what could it possibly be...

Topic Change: Stachu, are you going to make a section on Human Thistlethwaite?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 22, 2011)

If I get heavily into it, sure.
Right now, I'm just trying to make what's there look half-decent.


----------



## Andreaillest (Jun 23, 2011)

Not bad. I think with some more attractive color designs and better navigation, it would be really nice.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 23, 2011)

I like the 'colors' as is. It doesn't distract you from the content.

As for the navigation, I'm not sure what's wrong. You can literally get to every page from every page pretty quickly.


----------



## Andreaillest (Jun 23, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> I like the 'colors' as is. It doesn't distract you from the content.
> 
> As for the navigation, I'm not sure what's wrong. You can literally get to every page from every page pretty quickly.



Oh, I was just repeating what Woner was saying. The text is a bit small. Just a point bigger or two would be nice.


----------



## y235 (Jun 23, 2011)

Stachu, when will you write something in the ZZ-d page?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 23, 2011)

Maybe tonight.
Right now, macky and I are working on L2Lk stuff that'll be pretty awesome, but that'll come when I have the time.

Thanks for the interest, though


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 23, 2011)

~Currently under very heavy maintenance.~


----------



## Athefre (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm also interested in the ZZ-d.


----------



## macky (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm having a lot of fun: http://stachu.cubing.net/

[edit]
Updates
* Major reorganization, HTML/CSS-based pages
* Set up VisualCube, added l2l(4/k) and seth stage masks. Accessible as e.g. http://stachu.cubing.net/v/?r=x-25y...arw=U02U08-y,U08U02-y&stage=seth&bg=t&fmt=png
* Moved L2L4 documentation from http://l2l4.webs.com/ to here, reorganized, added incomplete history
* New L2Lk documentation, added L2L(4/k) comparison, history
* Merged older algs for CO, CP, L2E; older .txt documentation available in History
* New Seth documentation (stachu will fix algs, I just format stuff)


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 24, 2011)

macky said:


> I'm having a lot of fun: http://stachu.cubing.net/


 
wait wtf


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 24, 2011)

with L2LK, is it worth learning the 16 CLS cases + 7 coll's, instead of learning all 118 co cases?
and since you have come up with cases that are all RU gen, i will prefer them a lot more than the 3 or even 4 gen co cases =O

+ the recognition seems to be a lot faster because you only have to recognise corner orientation, and not corner orientation then where the edge is and how its flipped
+ CLS has the benefit of being half intuitive, and having intuitive setup moves as far as the f2l slot goes



StachuK1992 said:


> It's seven *lowercase* *letters* long.
> If you were using brute force, I just made your day. You're welcome in advance.


 
8 letters gives a blank page... kind of what i was expecting
unless there is 2 passwords... or macky has changed it, or added another



Spoiler














macky said:


> I changed it. stachu will figure out how to change it later today.
> 
> And fix the L2Lk link in your sig.


 
1. im guessing thats either a joke page or its the real page... i dont mind either way as it wont help me
and
2. will change it asap, i never use it anyway... i have "printouts" and half of the algorithms ive learnt are different to that site, can you multi list the originals (from l2l4 doc site) and the newer ones that are always appearing ... mainly to save confusion

+ my sig is almost outdated, so it needed fixing anyway =P

EDIT: sig link fixed, cba to count algs now, ill do it later



macky said:


> Picked up some older L2E algs. stachu's supposed to work on printables with updated algs.


 
ok, i prefer the older algs... but for some cases the newer ones are nicer, having both will be good.

Thanks,

- George -

Merged from 4 posts... macky decided to delete his ones from in between mine


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 24, 2011)

statuefreak.net, anyone?
I'll be doing some craziness with CSS later, of course.


----------



## Hershey (Jun 24, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> statuefreak.net, anyone?


 
Lol.


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 24, 2011)

The legendary quadruple post... I never thought I'd see one ever again.


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 24, 2011)

JyH said:


> quad post lol


 


5BLD said:


> The legendary quadruple post... I never thought I'd see one ever again.


 
if you read them closer you will find macky posted between them... they have just been deleted... its how macky keeps his post count down
not a quad post, it was:
me, me, macky, me, macky, me

ill merge those posts together if i can be bothered...

EDIT: merged them, post count went down by 3 =P


----------



## Hershey (Jun 26, 2011)

When is Stachu going to work on the ZZ-d page?


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Jun 26, 2011)

Hershey said:


> When is Stachu going to work on the ZZ-d page?


 
When he wants to.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 8, 2011)

Some updates quickly:

L2Lk algs have been slightly improved.

ZZ-d algs have been provided, and are being tested in 'beta' form by a small kitten. The description is very poor, and relies heavily on an apt explanation for my CPLS recognition - the best place to find this right now is the wiki, unfortunately, until I think of a better way to phrase it.
I recently (last night, while falling asleep) came up with a way to recognize this with CLL recognition, but will take maybe a move or two extra.

Seth algs, one subset in particular (EO+CP of LL) have been updated.

Thanks to,
Rob and the rest of #rubik for algs, as always.
Macky for helping me immensely with the site.


I added a +1 google thing to see how it effects traffic, if at all. I'll get rid of it within a week if I don't get response, which is fine enough.

I reorganized the menu to give the first layer a priority over most everything else, as it's gotten the most traffic (I've seen links from other forums, as well, to it). Also, I've made it rather blatant that I don't care about L2L4 in specific.

On the topic of L2L:
I've recently exchanged a few emails with Duncan after a bit of research, and after a bit, I got a few OLD docs out of him, including the original L2L4 details in .doc form.
I'll likely rehost his old webpages shortly for historical purposes, including these docs (that had LL on F )

Also, I've made up some printable sheets for L2Lk, including my ELLs.
I'll have these available soon enough.

to do:


Spoiler



Fix some HTML tagging that shouldn't be parsed as is.
Rewrite CPLS recognition entirely, and include the *other* CPLS system that isn't well-published apart from a few posts on another thread.
Much more.



statue


----------



## Maniac (Jul 8, 2011)

Great! I'd really like to see some of the "OHITA Magic" section.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 19, 2011)

Okay, a few quick updates.

I changed my CSS a bit; how do the colors look?

I'm getting ready for an OLL page (not a regular one..). Does the standard organization seem alright in this format:
OLL

There's a bit of CPLS stuff there, but Phil and I have been working on something better, I think (Profane Koala) so I've been side-tracked there.

Website's over 2k views now 

*still* no one has guessed/found the zeroing password... 


Please let me know your thoughts concerning the coloring
and what, after OLL stuff, you'd like to see here.

Thanks,
statue


----------



## Hershey (Aug 19, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> *still* no one has guessed/found the zeroing password...


 
Feliks did 3x3 walkthrough solves. It seemed that he just used small tricks here and there to reduce F2L movecount.


----------



## Erzz (Aug 19, 2011)

Woah, on the main page, there is black text on a dark grey background. I can't read it at all. The rest of the site looks good. The OLL page looks nice as well.

On an unrelated note, what do you do in L2Lk when all edge pieces are in U for CO step? Insert randomly then solve? Or insert during layer?

Edit:


StachuK1992 said:


> *still* no one has guessed/found the zeroing password...


We need a username too though.


----------



## Cool Frog (Aug 19, 2011)

Hershey said:


> Feliks did 3x3 walkthrough solves. It seemed that he just used small tricks here and there to reduce F2L movecount.


 
And you think he would give away a secret like that?


and i need a username WITH a password... what is the username ;-;


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 19, 2011)

For those L2Lk (CO) cases, I'd just do a CLL then hack an L2E alg for F2E. 

username: 'stachu'


I see white text there; let me see why this is..


----------



## Erzz (Aug 19, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> username: 'stachu'


At least I guessed half of it right.

I wonder if this password is something I can guess without brute force.

I hope you can't see the guesses.

Wow I thought you were quite older than 18.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 19, 2011)

19 now.
it's all lowercase letters.

I can't see the guesses.

Yay fixed position menu.  I officially do not support Internet Explorer.


----------



## MovingOnUp (Aug 19, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> 19 now.
> it's all lowercase letters. 10 characters long.
> 
> I can't see the guesses.
> ...


 
lulz i keep trying....and failing


----------



## Brest (Aug 19, 2011)

OLL page looks very nice. FISHIES!!!


----------



## Erzz (Aug 19, 2011)

Colours are fixed for me now.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 19, 2011)

That's odd - I didn't touch colors at all since then.

I'm really liking how this looks right now. It's clean, simple, and you can get to and from anywhere in three clicks or less. (max is stuff like l2l4 example solves).

Thoughts for overall improvement?


----------

